# Removing Italian BB (which way to turn)?



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

I am about to remove the bottom bracket on an Italian-threaded frame. Which way do I turn (each side)? I believe Italian means both sides standard threaded, but not sure and don't want to tighten accidentally. Thanks.


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

Left.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*another thing*



Tahoe Gator said:


> I am about to remove the bottom bracket on an Italian-threaded frame. Which way do I turn (each side)? I believe Italian means both sides standard threaded, but not sure and don't want to tighten accidentally. Thanks.


as already said both sides are loosened counter-clockwise. If the drive side was installed correctly it will likely be REALLY tight so be prepared to use some muscle


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If the "fixed" cup is on so tight that you can't budge it, put a long wrench on the tool and tap it with a hammer. Each little tap will move it a few thousandths. After 10-20 little taps, it will come off.


----------

